# DS #5062: Dragon Quest IX - Sentinels of the Starry Skies (Europe)



## tempBOT (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6391^^


----------



## signz (Jul 21, 2010)

And here's the Patch from the CRACKED Release.
http://ul.to/15rcpd


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Jul 21, 2010)

I've played the US-version for like 3 hours, it's a good game but I still like DQ6 and 8 more. They are still the best in my opinion. 

DQ9 and 7 are close behind.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jul 21, 2010)

I played for about 20 hours now, and it's top notch so far. When it's coming out on the 23rd in germany I will also buy it. That's exactly how try & buy should be like =)


----------



## ninovalenti (Jul 21, 2010)

Ive pre odered it because of the slime figure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





also if you like a game yous hould buy it and support the developer



			
				SignZ said:
			
		

> And here's the Patch from the CRACKED Release.
> http://ul.to/15rcpd



btw does this patch work on the EUR release?


----------



## signz (Jul 21, 2010)

ninovalenti said:
			
		

> SignZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As that's the one for the EUR Release, I would say yes.


----------



## ninovalenti (Jul 21, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> ninovalenti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well not working (with patch) on M3i Zero and newest Update

anyways. is the US save compatible with the EUR version of this game?


----------



## HunterJ (Jul 21, 2010)

This game is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i completed


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 21, 2010)

working clean on DSTT (next update) and DSTwo


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 21, 2010)

for the europeans, it will be an amazing time to play something really good on the DS after so much time


----------



## luke_c (Jul 21, 2010)

Directory name: Dragon_Quest_IX_Sentinels_of_the_Starry_Skies_EUR_CRACKED_NDS-BAHAMUT (This release includes IPS patch)
File name: b-dqixsex



Spoiler: NFO














IPS Patch FileTrip Mirror


----------



## ayaka_fan (Jul 22, 2010)

A new crack for this game appeared: Dragon_Quest_IX_PROPER_CRACK_EUR_NDS-SUXXORS


----------



## ninovalenti (Jul 22, 2010)

ayaka_fan said:
			
		

> A new crack for this game appeared: Dragon_Quest_IX_PROPER_CRACK_EUR_NDS-SUXXORS



any difference?

i think its just a reupload? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 from another Team? because they want fame too?


----------



## phoenixclaws (Jul 22, 2010)

ninovalenti said:
			
		

> ayaka_fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://rom-news.org/nds/nfo/Dragon_Quest_I...EUR_NDS-SUXXORS
Read the NFO ^


Apparently the BAHAMUT patch was taken from a webforum or something and so it was inadequate. In other words the patch failed in a number of places when it came to AP checks.


----------



## ayaka_fan (Jul 22, 2010)

They say that the BAHAMUT patch is stolen from a chinese P2P forum and it doesn't remove all protections. Here's the .nfo:


Spoiler





```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ______ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ_____ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ______
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ _____/ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ _ÂÂ_____/ÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ __ÂÂ__\___ÂÂ\__
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ _ _____ÂÂ_\ÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ_____ÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ _/ _______ÂÂÂÂ_/ÂÂ _/_ _____
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ_____/___ÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂ /__/ÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ _ÂÂÂÂ\__\__ÂÂ /__ÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ ____/___
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ______ÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ/_ÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ/ÂÂ _/ÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂ /___ÂÂÂÂÂÂ/
ÂÂÂÂ_ /ÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂ /________/ÂÂ_ÂÂÂÂ\____/_____/ÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂ /__/_____/ÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂ /_
ÂÂ_///ÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ _ _ÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ __ _ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂ_ _ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂ ///_
ÂÂ- /__________/ ---- /_____/_____/ ----- /__________/ ----- /__________/ ---
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ - P R O U D L YÂÂÂÂÂÂP R E S E N T S -ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
..:_________________________________________________________________________:..
ÂÂ:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂTiTLE : Dragon quest IX CRACK (c) Square-EnixÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂ|ÂÂ -------------------------------------------------------------------ÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂ Origin : EuroÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Supplied : TEAM SXSÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂ System : Nintendo DSÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂFilename : sxs-dqixÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂ Size : Tiny patch!ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂReleased : 07-22-2010ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ:_________________________________________________________________________:
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂGAME PLOTÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂ|ÂÂ -------------------------------------------------------------------ÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂ ...ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂRELEASE NOTESÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂ|ÂÂ -------------------------------------------------------------------ÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂ Well well, after the Harvest Moon JAP drama about BAHAMUT accusingÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂ|ÂÂ STORMAN of stealing from P2P, they have the guts to go do the sameÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂ|ÂÂ thing themselves. Very patethic. For evidence, check p2pfail.png.ÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂ And if thats not even enough, the crack they stole does not patchÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂ all the functions of the protection, for example the emulator check,ÂÂ|
ÂÂ|ÂÂ which will make ex. no$gba not pass the first battle.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂ Here is a proper crack from your friends at SXS, guaranteed to haveÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂ all protection "features" removed, and last but not least, crackedÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂ|ÂÂ by ourselves, not stolen from some chinamen on www forums.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂ Instructions:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂ If you downloaded the uncracked bahamut release use:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂ sxs-dqix.bat / sxs-dqix.bdfÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂ If you downloaded the cracked bahamut release use:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂ sxs-dq9c.bat / sxs-dq9c.bdfÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂ Tested on:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂ m3i/sakura 1.46ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂ ak2i/akaio 1.7.1ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂ|ÂÂ ds1/evo v1.0 sp3ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂ P.S. Special greetings to camsex-man and cpu-man for lending meÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂ their hardware when mine failed :)ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ:_________________________________________________________________________:
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂGREETiNGSÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂ|ÂÂ -------------------------------------------------------------------ÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂ V - TF - M7 - EUR - MNC - LGC - DCS - CPL - LFC - RS - SQ - XPAÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :
..:_________________________________________________________________________:..
ÂÂ:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :
```


----------



## ninovalenti (Jul 22, 2010)

phoenixclaws said:
			
		

> ninovalenti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh thats not good

so can some one uplaod the suxxors patch?


----------



## stormy (Jul 22, 2010)

applyed on clean BHT Dump, NO! Cracktro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Runs great on nosgba and cyclo ds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




greetz


----------



## ninovalenti (Jul 22, 2010)

stormy said:
			
		

> applyed on clean BHT Dump, NO! Cracktro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what a cracktro O.o?

And the bahamut patch will fail?

ok where can i get the suxxors patch then?


----------



## ayaka_fan (Jul 22, 2010)

ATM none of my sources has it but i'm still searching it.


----------



## phoenixclaws (Jul 22, 2010)

If you look at the *cough* the competing ds scene site *cough* of gbatemp you'll find the release which is just two IPS patches depending on which dump you had gotten.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 22, 2010)

I loves DRAGON QUEST games! Let's play it again and find the codes!


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 22, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> working clean on DSTT (next update) and DSTwo


Same on EZ5i with the old kernel 3.0.


----------



## aragon (Jul 22, 2010)

Could anyone please add the checksums for the different rom versions?

Update: NVM, found this helpful information


----------



## ninovalenti (Jul 22, 2010)

Some one knows a cheat for 100% monster data? (just for a walkthrough not for actuall gaming)


----------



## takeshi10123 (Jul 22, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> working clean on DSTT (next update) and DSTwo


Also working on DSONEi
CRC32 is FE8EC0E8 is the clean rom


----------



## signz (Jul 22, 2010)

ninovalenti said:
			
		

> Some one knows a cheat for 100% monster data? (just for a walkthrough not for actuall gaming)


http://cheats.gbatemp.net/Temp/


----------



## Slipurson (Jul 22, 2010)

I find this game really fun, havnt played alot of the older DQ games, but i am sure i will after i finish this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and yes the US save works on the EU game (atleast on Dragon_Quest_IX_PROPER_CRACK_EUR_NDS-SUXXORS)


----------



## yzak (Jul 22, 2010)

this is a very well made game. lots of item hunting and really deep class system that can keep you busy forever.


----------



## Man18 (Jul 25, 2010)

phoenixclaws said:
			
		

> ninovalenti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fuckin ads all over the .nfo link dont fuckin go there


----------



## czekers (Jul 27, 2010)

Can anyone reupload the patch do eur version?


----------



## ownage!! (Jul 27, 2010)

where can I find or download sxs-dqix.bat????? Because now I cant patch it!!!!


----------

